
Kotlin 1.2.60 comes with native compiler binaries - dleskov
https://github.com/JetBrains/kotlin/releases/tag/v1.2.60
======
floatboth
Not to be confused with [https://github.com/JetBrains/kotlin-
native](https://github.com/JetBrains/kotlin-native) — this is the Java version
compiled with Excelsior JET, a proprietary AOT Java compiler thing.

~~~
mlevental
sorry dumb question (i think that answer is yes): can i use this to build a
statically linked binary of my kotlin app?

~~~
floatboth
You can use Kotlin Native to do that — if your app doesn't depend on anything
JVM-specific (apart from the small subset of basic things reimplemented in
Native), of course.

------
hondadriver
Jetbrains is like a new Borland. I hope they don’t end the same...

~~~
h1d
What does that mean?

~~~
bdavisx
They had their own "languages" \- Turbo Pascal (Delphi) and Borland C++, while
not "new" languages, they were both very specific to Borland in their own
ways. Their IDE's were much better than just about anything else available at
the time. Then they made mistakes and competition came in big time (Visual
Studio iirc). Anyway, it was a "long" time ago and I don't remember all of the
details, but that's the gist of it.

I'm sure someone will be happy to correct anything I got wrong :)

edit: I don't think this will happen to JetBrains. edit2: Forgot the "Delphi"
name, but it was basically TP w/ libraries.

~~~
Doradus
Your history is a little mixed up there. The original author of Turbo Pascal,
and Chief Architect of Delphi, became the Lead Architect of C#. It’s not like
Microsoft came out of nowhere and ate Borland’s lunch.

------
msl09
Tons of bug fixes with no new features makes me very happy

~~~
kodablah
That's because it's a point release. See 1.3-M1:
[https://github.com/JetBrains/kotlin/releases/tag/v1.3-M1](https://github.com/JetBrains/kotlin/releases/tag/v1.3-M1)
(blog [https://blog.jetbrains.com/kotlin/2018/07/see-whats-
coming-i...](https://blog.jetbrains.com/kotlin/2018/07/see-whats-coming-in-
kotlin-1-3-m1/))

~~~
repolfx
That's true but JetBrains have been iterating the 1.2.x releases for a year
now, and each one is like this - tons of bug fixes and small polishes. They
add new IDE features but not new language features.

That said, the IDE plugin can still use some stability work.

------
rooam-dev
Is it just me or it's strange that there are so many IDE related fixes in a
programming language release?

~~~
skrebbel
Isn't that fantastic? The whole idea that developer productivity (and thus,
tool support) shouldn't be a part of programming language design has been
flawed from the beginning and I'm happy times are finally changing.

~~~
seanmcdirmid
C# also has always been done like this, but 20 years ago only Microsoft could
pull that off.

~~~
pookeh
The father of C# also created Typescript and we now see the same level of
language tooling support OOTB with the Typescript compiler.

It's a fantastic initiative -- in such a short time we see many IDEs support
consistent auto-complete, refactoring and so much more.

~~~
rpeden
He also created Turbo Pascal and Delphi, which both had pretty great tooling
support in their respective heydeys.

